
Bullet holes in the MacDonald Observatory 2.7m telescope - lunchbreak
https://twitter.com/jotajotahermes/status/1162460927502868481
======
Gibbon1
[https://www.nytimes.com/1970/02/07/archives/texas-man-
fires-...](https://www.nytimes.com/1970/02/07/archives/texas-man-fires-into-a-
telescope-extent-of-damage-to-mirror-by-7.html)

